# Help identify wooden toy wagon - Hamilton Greyhound?



## madmanmark (May 21, 2017)

Hey all! Newbie here. I found myself coming across a cool looking wagon this past weekend so I bought it. I don't know much about wagons at all, any help to identify it, any history info, value, rarity, value, ect... would be appreciated VERY much!!!

I believe it is a Hamilton Greyhound but that is all I "think" I know about it.


----------



## rollfaster (May 21, 2017)

Wow, and a really nice one. Probably from the 20s, later when the bodies were made of steel, most of them were silver with red wheels.


----------



## madmanmark (May 21, 2017)

It appears to have been stained and the wheels look painted. I am thinking that really hurts the value factor.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 21, 2017)

The wheels and graphics definitely look like Hamilton to me. Usually there's an "H" stamped into the metal hubcap centers if the full name "Hamilton" isn't spelled out in the stamping, as it was done on some year's models. Even the tires on some wagons have the name "Hamilton" on the rubber sidewalls. Shame there isn't a collector's website that deals with other types of children's ride on toys like these.

Dave


----------



## madmanmark (May 21, 2017)

Yes, all 4 centercaps on the wheels are stamped H. Problem I am starting to think I overpaid is because the wheels appear to be repainted RED and I am 99% sure someone stained it at one time because I can't find another one this dark. I paid $160 for it and had no clue of value.


----------



## 2jakes (May 21, 2017)

This one on eBay is listed as original & selling for $189 plus $99 shipping.




This one appears to have been stained with the logo and wheels repainted.
There’s Q & A options that you can submit to the sellers.
 They might can point the way to a site or vintage toy forum for more information.


----------



## morton (May 22, 2017)

The fittings on the sides and rear are like the Radio Flyer rail inserts which makes me think it could have had some "fencing" if they are original.  Shouldn't be hard to duplicate if you can find a photo of an original.  

I did this for a RF a while back and painted "Flea Market Flyer" on the side using a stencil I made and sold it to a person who said they were an antique dealer.  Probably put it in their shop and sold it for many times what I got for it.

Stained, painted or not, yours still looks pretty nice.


----------



## madmanmark (May 22, 2017)

Where did you find the photo of the second wagon? It is almost identical to mine. I saw the first wagon on Ebay but can't find who has the second. And by the way..thank you for the reply!!!


----------



## 2jakes (May 22, 2017)

When I see something interesting and like
to know more, I go to Safari and Google.
In the "search" option, I typed in for example,
"Hamilton Toy Wagons".
If no results, I type in another phrase like
"vintage toy wagons".

A page opens with information for various
items for wagons.
There's also another page listed as "Images".

I go there and scan the various photos of
wagons.
When I recognize the wagon that is similar to your photos,
I click on that site or "visit".

There I found all the Hamilton toy wagons
that have been sold, or are being offered
for sale and the history.
 I also use the "search" option in this forum.
There's so much great information and images
in the CABE vaults from the past.
Much depends on the words  you use
to get the results you desire.

Btw:
I found the second photo that you were asking
about on "eBay". There were various wagons to
bid or "Buy Now".
If I want more infornation, I will submit a question
to the buyer .
If the buyer has several wagons, then I feel
he knows about the item or can point you to
those that know more.
If the buyer only has one to sell and does not
provide much information then he doesn't know
what he's got or is giving out wrong information.

Many times I have seen a bike being offered
as original, when anyone that knows about
what an original should be knows that this
is not and gets upset.
I don't get upset. The buyer is ignorant or is
not on the level. In which case, I will pass on the
item. Good Luck !


----------



## Shawn (Jul 19, 2017)

There's a book out called "Coasting On Wheels" authored by a gentleman named Gordon Westover. Not all encompassing but filled with lots of useful information and photos. I recommend it. Bought mine off Ebay from the author. He signed it ! Was around $35 including shipping if I recall correctly. Another great source for pinning down the year of manufacture and model number is Ebay. Many "ads" copied from old catalogs are for sale. Click on ones for Hamilton and mouse over the pics. You can see the details of the wagons pictured and a short description with price, color, etc. The year of the catalog is usually listed as well. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 19, 2017)

Yours is a nice example of what I'd guess is a mid fifties Greyhound. There were a few models with the wooden body available, some with stake sides, some without, some with tractor tread tires and even dual rear wheels. I have a Hamilton Greyhound wagon with hubcaps that have a "B" stamped into them. Just like all the other "H" stamped ones I've ever seen but it's a b not an h ? Was a flawed or incorrect die used ? I've also got some with the entire name Hamilton. Some of the older Radio Flyers have "Radio Line" stamped in them. You've got a nice wagon there.


----------

